# Gas Pain Post C Section



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

HELP!

My section was last week and today I'm having the WORST gas pain. I didn't know gas pain could be this bad. ANY suggestions welcome. AM DESPERATE.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

It's not terribly natural, but the only thing that helped me with the same exact thing was Mylicon. The hospital nurses suggested it, because I was in AGONY with the gas, and it really did help.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I found that rocking and walking around slowly helped a good bit. Hope its over soon for you


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ugh... the gas pain is the worst. I just took some generic brand of anti-gas tablets which were made of simethicone, I think. Mylanta also has an anti-gas medicine in it.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Anti-gas meds and walking will help you a ton.

M.


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

My gas pain was so bad I couldn't lie down without being in total agony. It hurt to lie and getting up hurt more.









It never totally went away until my bowle were moving well for about a week.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I was literally unable to move for almost 4 days in the hospital because of insane gas. They tried the mylicon and gas-ex tablets, but the only thing that ended up working were Dulcolax suppositories. I really really didn't like the idea of a suppository, but within an hour I was able to get up enough to start walking the rest out. At one point I actually had a bubble of gas move all the way up into my neck/soulder region and I was having a terrible time holding my 10lb baby. If nothing else works, try the Dulcolax. I only ended up needing it twice.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Thanks, everyone.

Yesterday I Gas-Xed, baking sodaed, walked, walked, walked, and then walked some more, and drank as much hot tea as I could hold. I'm much better today but MAN was that awful. No wonder babies cry so much when they have "a gas bubble." It needs a more serious name. Like Intestinal ThunderCon Level Five or something.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole*
No wonder babies cry so much when they have "a gas bubble." It needs a more serious name. Like Intestinal ThunderCon Level Five or something.









Amen, sister!!!









Glad you are feeling better


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Intestinal ThunderCon Level Five









I remember all too well the gas pains I had after my C-section 6 months ago. They were uber painful. I always tell people the labor contractions were a piece of cake compared to the gas pains. To make it worse my stomach was so distended from the gas that I looked like I still had a baby in there! The anti-gas pill and stool softener help but so does time. The gas pain eventually goes away though at the time you're sure you're never going to feel better.


----------

